
Ask HN: Software/Technical Design Documents - ufarooqi
I have worked at a couple of different startups and none of them had any formal design review process&#x2F;protocol in place. Is it true generally for startups?<p>Which tools do you use mostly to write a design document (Other than Google Docs)?<p>Design review means:<p>- Someone writes a requirement doc
- Engg then writes a design documemt
- Peers then discuss and review this doc
- Finally peers approve it and implementation starts
- This doc then serves as reference throughout the implementation.
======
kennuzzo
we used to use discourse, now we are documenting everything in confluence

~~~
ufarooqi
Why did you guys move away from discourse?

